
How Did Notre Dame Come to Be So Neglected? - druml
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-04-16/how-did-paris-notre-dame-fall-into-such-disrepair
======
smileypete
Maybe they should have rigged temporary sprinklers for the restoration works
and had plenty of firewardens. Would cost more, but better than it going up in
flames.

